# Whats the Ruling game



## callawaygolf1 (Nov 24, 2006)

In this game i type in a rule and you guys have to guess what it is and then you write another one for someone else to figure out... here it is..........


If I was on the green before my friend and then I kicked his ball what would be the ruling???


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

callawaygolf1 said:


> In this game i type in a rule and you guys have to guess what it is and then you write another one for someone else to figure out... here it is..........
> 
> 
> If I was on the green before my friend and then I kicked his ball what would be the ruling???


It depends on whether you are playing a stroke competition or a match. 

In match play, you get penalized one stroke and hs ball must be replaced. Failure to replace the ball results in loss of hole by the player whose ball was moved.

In stroke play, there is no penalty, but the ball must once again be replaced. Failure to replace the ball is more complicated, but in most cases, it would be a 2 stroke penalty for the player whose ball was moved (unless it is considered a major breach of rule 20-7).


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

In stroke play, a player removes the flagstick and places it on the putting green near the hole. As he putts and the ball nears the hole, a fellow-competitor removes the flagstick from the green, fearing that the ball will strike it. What is the ruling?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

If you was playing with me and you kicked my ball deliberately I would hope you were fast at running


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

If the flagstick is not attended, removed or held up before the player makes a stroke, it must not be attended, removed or held up during the stroke or while the player’s ball is in motion if doing so might influence the movement of the ball.
PENALTY FOR BREACH OF RULE 17-1 or 17-2:
Stroke play — Two strokes.

A player in attempting to blast out of a sand trap, pops the ball into the air, but in the process the ball then stikes the shaft of his club on follow through...


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

> A player in attempting to blast out of a sand trap, pops the ball into the air, but in the process the ball then stikes the shaft of his club on follow through...


Since nobody else seems interested... The stroke counts and he adds a penalty stroke to his score.

Next:

A spectator deliberately deflects a player's ball into an unplayable position. What is the ruling?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Fourputt said:


> Next:
> 
> A spectator deliberately deflects a player's ball into an unplayable position. What is the ruling?


As far as I am aware, if this is a pro then they would have to play from where the ball ends up.

I remember watching tv last year when Tiger hooked his shot and one of his devoted fans batted the ball back into play with his hand, surely they cant have it both ways?


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

NOTE--if the Committee or referee determines that a player's ball has been stopped or moved on purpose by an outside agency (such as a spectator)a decision should be made based on equity and common sense.

NOTE--any ball in motion after a stroke that comes to rest in or on any moving outside agency must drop the ball as near as possible to the spot where the outside agency was when the ball came to rest.

Ball in motion deflected or stopped by an Outside Agency (rub of the green)--if a ball in motion is accidentally deflected or stopped by any outside agency (an agency that is not part of the competition), the ball must be played as it lies without penalty



A player is about to putt, he walks around the ball several times trying to decide what his putting path should be. He notices a friend of his in crowd who's played this course many times. He walks over to his friend and discusses the hole with him. He then assumes his putting stance, putts and holes out. Stroke Play.......


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

fitz-uk said:


> As far as I am aware, if this is a pro then they would have to play from where the ball ends up.
> 
> I remember watching tv last year when Tiger hooked his shot and one of his devoted fans batted the ball back into play with his hand, surely they cant have it both ways?


The Decision: 



> 19-1/4.1 Ball Deliberately Deflected or Stopped Through the Green by Spectator
> 
> 
> Q. A player overshoots a green. A spectator (X) who is standing behind the green deliberately deflects or stops the ball. According to the Note under Rule 19-1, equity (Rule 1-4) applies. What is the equitable procedure in this case?
> ...


The key, as I see it, is that the player gets the benefit of the doubt and is allowed to drop his ball in the location where it most likely would have ended up had the the spectator not interfered. You rarely see it enforced in this way as usually there is no disadvantage in where the ball comes to rest.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

65nlovenit said:


> NOTE--if the Committee or referee determines that a player's ball has been stopped or moved on purpose by an outside agency (such as a spectator)a decision should be made based on equity and common sense.
> 
> NOTE--any ball in motion after a stroke that comes to rest in or on any moving outside agency must drop the ball as near as possible to the spot where the outside agency was when the ball came to rest.
> 
> ...



I do believe that it's a 2 stroke penalty for asking advice about the line of play. I can't find any allowance in the rules that permit the player to ask an outside agency for such advice. If the information was volunteered and not solicited, then the player should incurr no penalty.

The Definition:



> Advice
> “Advice’’ is any counsel or suggestion that could influence a player in determining his play, the choice of a club or the method of making a stroke.
> 
> Information on the Rules or on matters of public information, such as the position of hazards or the flagstick on the putting green, is not advice.


The Rule: 



> 8-1 Advice
> During a stipulated round, a player must not:
> (a) give advice to anyone in the competition playing on the course other than his partner, *or(b) ask for advice from anyone other than his partner or either of their caddies.*


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Player A hits his tee shot into the rough on the left side of the fairway, and Player B, his opponent in the match, hits his into the right rough. Player A finds a ball in the approximate location where he expects his ball to lie, but he can't tell if the ball is his. He marks the ball, lifts it very carefully to avoid doing anything that might be deemed as cleaning it, and is then able to identify it as his ball. He replaces it in the same spot, and proceedes to make his next stroke.

What penalty, if any, has Player A incurred?


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Am I correct?

The position of the ball must be marked before it is lifted under a Rule that requires it to be replaced. If it is not marked, the player incurs a penalty of one stroke and the ball must be replaced. If it is not replaced, the player incurs the general penalty for breach of this Rule, but there is no additional penalty under Rule 20-1.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

srothfuss said:


> Am I correct?
> 
> The position of the ball must be marked before it is lifted under a Rule that requires it to be replaced. If it is not marked, the player incurs a penalty of one stroke and the ball must be replaced. If it is not replaced, the player incurs the general penalty for breach of this Rule, but there is no additional penalty under Rule 20-1.


What you wrote is a correct statement, but it doesn't quite answer the question as posed.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

SEARCHING FOR AND IDENTIFYING BALL: A player must be able to identify his ball when it's in play. It's recommended that a player puts an identification mark on his ball. If a player cannot identify his ball when it's in play, he has deemed to have lost his ball. If a player finds his ball:

PROCEDURE: (i) the player must announce to fellow competitor or opponent his intention to identify his ball. (ii) He must give his opponent, fellow competitor, or marker the option to observe the lifting and replacement.

PENALTY: if the above procedure is not followed, the penalty is one-stroke and the ball must be replaced. If he doesn't replace the ball he receives a two-stroke penalty in stroke play, and loss of hole in match play


The players hits his ball into large puddle that is not normally present under normal weather conditions. By dragging his club through the puddle he finds his ball. He retrieves the ball and decides to take relief from the puddle and soggy area around the puddle. He moves his ball back (no closer to the flag), two yards away from the puddle/soggy area. He continues play. What is the result


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

65nlovenit said:


> SEARCHING FOR AND IDENTIFYING BALL: A player must be able to identify his ball when it's in play. It's recommended that a player puts an identification mark on his ball. If a player cannot identify his ball when it's in play, he has deemed to have lost his ball. If a player finds his ball:
> 
> PROCEDURE: (i) the player must announce to fellow competitor or opponent his intention to identify his ball. (ii) He must give his opponent, fellow competitor, or marker the option to observe the lifting and replacement.
> 
> PENALTY: if the above procedure is not followed, the penalty is one-stroke and the ball must be replaced. If he doesn't replace the ball he receives a two-stroke penalty in stroke play, and loss of hole in match play


So what's your answer to my question? You quoted the Rule, but still didn't answer...


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

65nlovenit said:


> The players hits his ball into large puddle that is not normally present under normal weather conditions. By dragging his club through the puddle he finds his ball. He retrieves the ball and decides to take relief from the puddle and soggy area around the puddle. He moves his ball back (no closer to the flag), two yards away from the puddle/soggy area. He continues play. What is the result


From the scenario as described, the player did not follow the correct procedure for taking relief under Rule 25-1 and subsequently played from a wrong place. He was far more casual about taking relief than the rules allow.

In match play, he loses the hole for playing from a wrong place. 

In stroke play he must not correct the error, and he must finish the hole with that ball and add a 2 stroke penalty to his score for the hole. Since he does not appear to gain a significant advantage, this is not a serious breach of the rule, so there is no reason for further action by the committee.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

OK - I'll try to answer your question but I don't have a question to offer to the community.  

Given the information provided in 65's post; My answer is that player A will take a 1 shot penalty. My reasoning: is that Player A did not annouce his intentions to identify the ball in question to player B.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

srothfuss said:


> OK - I'll try to answer your question but I don't have a question to offer to the community.
> 
> Given the information provided in 65's post; My answer is that player A will take a 1 shot penalty. My reasoning: is that Player A did not annouce his intentions to identify the ball in question to player B.


Give the man a seegar!! :thumbsup: That's what I was looking for.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

:Woot!:


OK - my question: 

Q. A half-eaten pear lies directly in front of a ball in a bunker and there is no pear tree in the vicinity of the bunker. In the circumstances, is the pear an obstruction rather than a loose impediment, in which case the player could remove it without penalty?


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Hoot Hoot, Well done Srothfuss, I missed the gist of the question...well done....


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

A Moveable Obstruction is an artificial object. Loose Impediments are natural objects. The pear is a natural object. Cannot remove it…..Penalty: LOSS OF HOLE--MATCH PLAY; TWO-STROKES--STROKE PLAY.


You've just chipped to the green, the ball rolls across the green and comes to rest on the second cut. You mark the ball, pick it up, clean it, replace it and make your putt.


----------

